# The Pianist



## huBelial

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253474/










This movie has great classical music. So if you haven't seen it, you should look it up!! 
I learn about Bach awesome Suite No. 1 BWV 1007 for Solo Cello from this film.


----------



## handlebar

Absolutely adored this movie and it's music. Very fine.

Jim


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

AH! I've been wanting to watch that movie for ages! Ever since it was in the theater, I've just never gotten around to it.

I will definitely rent this one.. it looked so compelling and intense.


----------



## Tapkaara

Very good movie, I have the DVD.

By the way, the guy who wrote the score of that film is Wojciech Kilar, who also did Bram Stoker's Dracula by FF Coppola. Kilar is one of my favorite modern composers.


----------



## blays

It's a great movie, where music (and silence) expresses more than actual dialogue. I kind wish they included full parts of the pieces though. But it's understandable, or the movie would drag on for ages.


----------



## handlebar

I also wish that the German commander had arrived earlier in the film. I won't say any more as some have not seen it.

Jim


----------



## Edward Elgar

It seemed a little too much of a "Schindler's List" rip-off for me. Saying that, being a pianist, I was able to enjoy the film on a purely musical level and I didn't hesitate getting the old C# minor Nocturne out afterwards!

I don't want to spoil it for anyone, but I thought it was good how they explored the idea that expression of art helps us to see humanity with greater understanding and compassion. That's an interesting concept I think and needs further exploration.


----------



## Isola

I absolutely LOVE this film! I generally like Polanski's films very much but this one has to be his best. And it's based on a true story. Adrien Brody's acting is fabulous. Both Polanski and Brody (Polish-Jewish descent) have their family members died in the Holocaust. They really put their heart in the film. Here is the most touching scene:


----------



## jadelee

I watched this film twice and love it more and more. Moreover, it is my fav movie about the war. And it has really brilliant music! I advise to watch this film to everyone who haven't done this earlier.


----------



## Cyclops

Yes this is a marvellous film,must add to my collection and I seem to remember discovering a Bach piece in it!
I just found something disturbing about this film. You see my partner works at ###### and I said to her,hmmm one to look out for on ex-rental. She told me they had one copy on ex rental and it was destroyed. The company's new policy is that all ex rental movies are destroyed because they're not profitable and the staff aren't allowed to buy them for themselves-that would be classed as theft!


----------



## handlebar

Cyclops said:


> The company's new policy is that all ex rental movies are destroyed because they're not profitable and the staff aren't allowed to buy them for themselves-that would be classed as theft!


Yet another stupid and insane rule by humans. Almost as good as the "lets pour out the extra grain and wine on the ground and let it rot as we cannot sell it " instead of donating it to someone needy or etc.

Blockbuster should donate them to libraries around the country. What a coup that would be.
My local library has quite a collection of DVD's.

Jim


----------



## daveschaub

What a﻿ sad , brilliant movie. you know, the director was a survivor of the holocaust. 
But why wasnt he boarded on the train that his family was on?

I showed my grandfather this movie and he saw just about half of 
it and couldnt see the rest of it because he witnessed alot of this as a 
paratrooper for Army in the war. i felt﻿ bad but its a really good emotionally 
powerful movie.


----------



## Dedrater

Edward Elgar said:


> I don't want to spoil it for anyone, but I thought it was good how they explored the idea that expression of art helps us to see humanity with greater understanding and compassion. That's an interesting concept I think and needs further exploration.


It wasn't so much blind, liberalized compassion as it was a realization that merit and competence take precedence over mass generalization. Regardless of Polanski's actual intentions, the film seems to speak more to the nature of global conflict and mass society than to holding hands and saving everyone (because we're all equal, of course).


----------



## LuvRavel

I'm surprised that no one has yet to comment on Brody's fine playing of the chopin nocturne. Although he only played a short and not very technical section of it, it sounds very musical and faithful to the composer's intention.

Is it true that Brody bought a piano and learned it for the first time in his life in preparation for this film?


----------



## Ispin

*A very short note on Brody & Szpilman*

Roman Polanski's film _The Pianist_ is based on Bronisław Szpilman's autobiography _Pianista_ (in Polish). Szpilman was a Polish pianist and a composer of Jewish origin. To the end of his days he lived in Poland. Szpilman the member of *Warsaw Quintet* (not to be mixed up with _*The Warsaw Quintet*_).










Warsaw Quintet was organized by Bronisław Gimpel who is sitting on the right. I am afraid that at present few remember him, alas. However, Gimpel was a great violinist compared to Bronislaw Humerman, and called Bronislaw the Second. Just listen to Gimpel playing Beethoven Concerto (1 movement).


----------



## Ispin

err.
1. Szpilman was the member...
2. Gimplel plays Romanca (2 mov).


----------

